# pricing



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Just went to VZW website, and it is $149 w/ 2 year contract! How can you pass that up? I'm probably heading to VZW today for my upgrade! Hopefully I can get it by Friday


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm i just did the same and it was 200, on a two year. Sure you didnt accidently select droid2 or something?


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Swear I was looking at the D3. I'm going to have to check again, maybe it was a typo that just got caught.

Yeah, just checked again and the price is $199. Either I was really tired and eyes didn't focus, or they fixed it.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

i am going to wait and see what the bootloader looks like before i purchase


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

I might just go ahead, and give it to my wife if it is locked. She'll love the slide out keyboard and 8mp camera for pics of the kids no matter what.


----------



## shawn13165 (Jun 11, 2011)

The droid 3 is $149 for me, think its cause I get a discount through work, plus its buy one get one free, but you need 2 lines eligible for upgrade to get a second one free


----------

